# Break Into My House



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Go right ahead.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Break into my house and make my day.! Ha ha ha ha ha..!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha, awesome picture! People would be signing their own death warrant breaking into a German Shepherd's house.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Love that pic! I don't know if I knock on your door. If I seen him standing in the window like that :wild:. LOL Even though I love GSD.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

My Sadie stands guard when I leave for work. She will bark at anything and everything, but my neighbors dont mind as they are dog owners too. I have no doubt that if someone tried to break in at my house they must be crazy.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent is more of a "watcher", less of a barker (although overall he is a very vocal dog). He only barks at his best canine friend in the neighborhood when he walks past, but otherwise he'll prop himself up on the couch and simply watch attentively. But come through our front door unannounced, and he is all business  As long as a member of the family is there to greet someone at the door, he is happy to greet strangers.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That look is intense! I wouldn't mess with that!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think so!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I always laugh to myself when I think of someone breaking in....I say Go Ahead, I wouldn't have to buy dog food for a week


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

shilohsmom said:


> I always laugh to myself when I think of someone breaking in....I say Go Ahead, I wouldn't have to buy dog food for a week


LOL! The delivery guy came to our house a few days ago...I heard Timber begin to growl so I knew he was here. As I opened the door and stepped outside the delivery guy said, "No need to knock at your house!". 

I kinda laughed it off and paid him when he jumped back...

"Um, he is showing me his teeth!" he stuttered.

I turned around, saw Timber with his "mean grin" on and laughed again while reassuring the guy he was safe, OUTSIDE the house!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

We always laugh around here, whenever someone knocks on the door, when we open the door the person that knocked is standing back at their car, something about the GSD that stands on his hind legs to look out the door window, so all the person sees outside the door is a GSD that looks 6 feet tall.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy and Lucky are my ADT system.Not sure if they are cheaper but its hard to hug an alarm system:hug:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy and Lucky are my ADT system.Not sure if they are cheaper but its hard to hug an alarm system:hug:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the only way to know if your dog will do
anything against an intruder is test her.



sadie2010 said:


> My Sadie stands guard when I leave for work. She will bark at anything and everything, but my neighbors dont mind as they are dog owners too. I have no doubt that if someone tried to break in at my house they must be crazy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to all of you that think your dog
will protect you or your house.
you can think your dog will do something
but i say test the dog to really know.
everybody wants their dog to be the
big protector but it might not be that way
when it really comes down to it. how many of you
that want your dog to protect have set them up to 
see what they'll do or do you just think your dog will do something?


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

The barking alone is enough to scare most intruders away.

What would be the best way to test her? How do you do it?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> to all of you that think your dog
> will protect you or your house.
> you can think your dog will do something
> but i say test the dog to really know.
> ...


Had that experience on two occassions w/ Daisy once w/ Lucky but its been awhile. Daisy at 11 might not wake up until to late .She has cataracts and has some hearing loss the vet thinks. Lucky still in his prime 7to 8 so in people years same as his Mom.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> to all of you that think your dog
> will protect you or your house.
> you can think your dog will do something
> but i say test the dog to really know.
> ...


There is no way to 'test' your dog's reaction against intruders. For one, your energy will definitely NOT be the same in a 'test' situation as it will when the real deal happens. 

Besides, why set your dog up to fail? You could create fear, unnecessary aggression against strangers, a number of behaviors that you will wish you never started. 

A GSD is intimidating in it's own right. The mere presence is enough for an intruder to pass over your house and choose an easier target. And if someone is he** bent on coming in, the dog doesn't have much of a chance anyway.

My saying goes, "My Shepherds have my back, but my alarm and side arm have theirs!"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if this is the best way. i would have someone
enter my house in the middle of the night and see what happens.



sadie2010 said:


> The barking alone is enough to scare most intruders away.
> 
> What would be the best way to test her? How do you do it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't have to be home for the test. there is no failing.
either your dog is going to do something or it isn't. your
dog doesn't know it's being tested. i doubt you're going
to create fear or aggression towards a stranger. if your dog wasn't
fearfull or aggressive towards people before the test i doubt
testing him will create such behaviour.

i agree with the rest of your thoughts and i like your
saying "my Shepherds have my back but my alarm
and side arms have theirs". that's a classic statement.



valreegrl said:


> There is no way to 'test' your dog's reaction against intruders. For one, your energy will definitely NOT be the same in a 'test' situation as it will when the real deal happens.
> 
> Besides, why set your dog up to fail? You could create fear, unnecessary aggression against strangers, a number of behaviors that you will wish you never started.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog reacts to a stranger coming into
your house in the middle of the night that's good.
if your dog doesn't react i guess you can assume
you don't have a protective dog or maybe it didn't
react on that occassion. i don't count on my
dog for protection. i protect my dog. 

"what ever it is you want to be protected from your dog needs to be
protected from it also".



sadie2010 said:


> The barking alone is enough to scare most intruders away.
> 
> What would be the best way to test her? How do you do it?


----------



## TwoTirants (Jan 24, 2011)

Godrick is a sweetheart when I let you in, but walk in on your own and he will back you into a corner and wait for me to say it's ok, or not. I don't even lock my doors anymore, if anyone is THAT desperate, go for it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I pity the fool that tries to break into mine.


----------

